# Magic A/B Vs MCompare



## mc_deli (Feb 14, 2017)

Anyone using these?

Magic A/B is very easy to use - I had a look earlier... but MCompare seems to have the better features...


----------



## Chandler (Feb 14, 2017)

I use MCompare all the time. I like it because of the features and although it might seem difficult to use IMO it isn't. Once you are familiar with it you'll see it's quite simple for basic use. Of course the more advanced options are there if you need them. 

MCompare might be the only plugin I use on every mix. Just make a few presets using songs you like. After that select the preset when you start a new song and adjust the volume.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 15, 2017)

Chandler said:


> I use MCompare all the time. I like it because of the features and although it might seem difficult to use IMO it isn't. Once you are familiar with it you'll see it's quite simple for basic use. Of course the more advanced options are there if you need them.
> 
> MCompare might be the only plugin I use on every mix. Just make a few presets using songs you like. After that select the preset when you start a new song and adjust the volume.


Do you use different "sources"?


----------



## Chandler (Feb 16, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Do you use different "sources"?


Yes, sometimes. It is useful, for things like mastering, when you're trying to really hear the effects of a plugin.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 16, 2017)

I already use Magic A/B and Perception, the two plugins which "inspired" MCompare, along with Izotope Insight for loudness metering, so I've never felt the need to try MCompare. I have looked at MCompare's features online, at least, and there are a few things that I think would bother me: e.g., only four files loaded in an instance, whereas I have about eight loaded in my standard Magic A/B instance, and not providing dual sets of meters for A and B levels. I'm also not as fond of MCompare's UI, whereas I very much like and use the "mini A/B" window mode that Magic AB provides, which allows me to keep it onscreen continuously for selecting different files and loop points without using up much screen real estate.

But I am sure that, for someone who didn't already have an investment in any of these plugins, MCompare merits serious consideration.


----------



## robgb (Feb 16, 2017)

I've already invested in Magic, love it, and see no reason to try another. So, unfortunately, there's no way for me to MCompare the two.


----------



## GtrString (Feb 16, 2017)

Im lovin Magic AB, its in every template I use. I use references most for critical listening, though, not so much to match settings and such.


----------



## Chandler (Feb 16, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> I already use Magic A/B and Perception, the two plugins which "inspired" MCompare, along with Izotope Insight for loudness metering, so I've never felt the need to try MCompare. I have looked at MCompare's features online, at least, and there are a few things that I think would bother me: e.g., only four files loaded in an instance, whereas I have about eight loaded in my standard Magic A/B instance, and not providing dual sets of meters for A and B levels. I'm also not as fond of MCompare's UI, whereas I very much like and use the "mini A/B" window mode that Magic AB provides, which allows me to keep it onscreen continuously for selecting different files and loop points without using up much screen real estate.
> 
> But I am sure that, for someone who didn't already have an investment in any of these plugins, MCompare merits serious consideration.


 
If you already have Magic AB and Perception you really don't need MCompare. That said MCompare isn't limited to 4 files and can do up to 16 files at a time. It also has lowpass, high pass filters and mid/side modes so you can more accurately compare mixes. The mini mode in Magic A/B is cool though.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 17, 2017)

Chandler said:


> MCompare isn't limited to 4 files and can do up to 16 files at a time.



That's good to know, thanks. I believe that wasn't always the case as there is lots of discussion of that limitation to be found ... it must have been addressed with an update at some point. The Melda product page doesn't seem to mention it either way.


----------

